# Germany Touring



## jeff8 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking for a bit of advice we are going to be traveling along the Mosel in August stopping on stellaplaz in as many villages as possible i understand there are plenty of stops but do many have electric reason i ask is that i have yet to fit a solar panel and was wondering if i need to get one fitted before we go (this is are first time in MH abroad


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Most will have electricity. Have a good trip, Alan.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hi Jeff ,

here`s the link to the Stellplatz-database of our German MH-Forum.
here you find almost all known SP`s in Germany.

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/deutschland.php

Lots of input . NOT every SP has hookups , as you will find out when
planning your trip. (i.a.w. this database)

have fun travelling Germany 

regards
Jan


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We listed all the of places we stopped at on the mosel , Lynne made a note of costs and if they had hookup.

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/day-98-tuesday-17.html

Paul & Lynne


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Given the relatively minor cost, it can be worth investing in a 2nd hookup cable so you can daisy chain them...whilst most are within the usual 25M, some of the runs are very long (I actually had one case where 2x25M left me 3ft from the socket  )


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just a thought if you are moving round frequently am sure the battery on your Rapido will last at least 2-3 days in between. We hardly ever use hook up abroad especially as the weather may be warm.

Fridge can run on gas as well.

Greenie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes most have them have hookup but in August I would get there early as from memory some of the larger ones had hookup but not for all pitches. I would aim to arrive around lunctime or earlier.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Take a euro 2 pin to 16A Blue converter too. Germany (and specifically a campsite on the Mosel) has been the only place (so far) that we've had to use one.

The area is fantastic and you'll have a great time but get settled in to new sites early in the day at that time of year.

Any any manned sites will probably close for a couple of hours around lunch time. Just park up and wait for them to come back (if necessary).


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

What electrical appliances are you running?

If you are moving every 2-3 days you should be fine without a hookup.
We have twin 80amp/hour leisure batteries and a fold up 30w solar panel - on a six month escape the other winter we spent 6 weeks in France ( mid october - late november) without ever using a hookup, mind you we don't have a T.V. or satellite system.


----------

